# NWSL Draft



## SC310 (Jan 16, 2020)

__





						National Women's Soccer League Official Site | NWSL
					






					www.nwslsoccer.com


----------



## oh canada (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats to all the women being selected - great that the NWSL is doing a live event similar to men's sports.  A lot of big(tall), fast and/or left-footed players being chosen in first couple rounds.  The specific college doesn't seem to matter, which is a good thing -- Illinois State, South Florida, Central Florida, etc.   Washington State with two players in first two rounds.  Now if they could just pay these women like the WNBA players.


----------



## pulguita (Jan 16, 2020)

Once and for all TDS is a pos and should be entirely ignored and is a true rag.  Their predictions and analysis from the draft, professional, college and youth soccer are a total joke.  On another note don't count on a livable wage in women's pro soccer anytime soon.  You did see that there is roughly 5000 folks watching the draft?  There just is no interest other than those of us that have kids involved.  Sad but true.


----------



## Emma (Jan 16, 2020)

MAP's daughter is selected!


----------



## oh canada (Jan 16, 2020)

I'll also add that the youth national teams aren't a good predictor for pro ball either -- captain of the u20 team not picked till the 2nd to the last pick of the entire draft (6th pick, 4th round).  Love seeing a lot of these girls chosen from random schools - Bowling Green, U of Denver, Kansas, Nebraska, etc.

congrats to MAP's daughter - probably later than she wanted to be picked but still chosen, and gets to room with AS.  Guessing he still lurks tho he no longer posts.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats MAP!


----------



## 3thatplay (Jan 16, 2020)

oh canada said:


> ...tho he no longer posts.


----------



## Dubs (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats @MAP!  Wish her all the best!


----------



## oh canada (Jan 16, 2020)

You heard it here first...Sophia Smith will slowly replace Mal Pugh.  More skill, more confidence, and just as fast.  A couple years developing at UCLA would have benefit MP.  Good lesson for younger girls.


----------



## Just A Dad (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats MAP!


----------



## myself (Jan 16, 2020)

oh canada said:


> You heard it here first...Sophia Smith will slowly replace Mal Pugh.  More skill, more confidence, and just as fast.  A couple years developing at UCLA would have benefit MP.  Good lesson for younger girls.


I don't watch NWSL, but wasn't all that impressed with Pugh's World Cup performance. Smith missed a lot of games at Stanford, so I can't really evaluate her. Both have elite natural gifts, but need to show it in their performances.


----------



## soccer661 (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats to MAPs DD and all our So Cal girls that were drafted!!
Best wishes and good luck to all!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2020)

Definitely congratulations to MAP’s daughter.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 16, 2020)

It didn’t seem like AS looked very happy at the draft today- was she hoping for a different team or is that just her style?


----------



## warrior49 (Jan 17, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> It didn’t seem like AS looked very happy at the draft today- was she hoping for a different team or is that just her style?


She probably realized she'll be making a whopping $46,200 a year playing in half-empty stadiums


----------



## pulguita (Jan 17, 2020)

Was wondering where you got $46,200?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jan 17, 2020)

Maybe $50,000








						NWSL clubs get more money to pay top players
					

Clubs in the National Women's Soccer League (NWSL) will be allowed to boost salaries and pay premiums to top-end players to help them to attract the world's best talent, the U.S.-based league announced on Friday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## warrior49 (Jan 17, 2020)

pulguita said:


> Was wondering where you got $46,200?


Ballpark max salary minus taxes lol


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 17, 2020)

Plus housing, plus the potential for allocation money in the second and subsequent years. 

It’s not a way to get rich for women, but it’s becoming possible to support yourself while playing, which is progress. To get paid enough to live while playing the game you love and trying for a chance to represent your country is a dream come true for many. Many of those players are trying to help grow the game too. Stanford and UCLA will still be there afterwards for them.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 17, 2020)

Once you drop out of UCLA and Stanford do you just get to go back and finish your degree at anytime?  Not so sure about that - am curious what the actual rules are about that.  Seems like if you withdraw from school then you would have to reapply and likely would not meet the admissions bar just as a basic student


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 17, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Once you drop out of UCLA and Stanford do you just get to go back and finish your degree at anytime?  Not so sure about that - am curious what the actual rules are about that.  Seems like if you withdraw from school then you would have to reapply and likely would not meet the admissions bar just as a basic student


Most likely yes. You can generally take a leave of absence for a year or two (depending upon the school). If you’re out more than the leave of absence time, it’s up to the school and is case by case. A student who leaves in good standing for special circumstances like playing in the Olympics or a World Cup would probably be readmitted.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 18, 2020)

That is when someone is taking a brief leave of absence.  Do you think these players are just leaving to play pro for a year or two then going back to college?  I doubt that is the plan.  If you leave to play pro then why wouldn’t you play professionally until you aged out?  Otherwise what is the point?  If MP doesn’t get selected for the final roster will she then try to go back to UCLA to finish her degree?  It doesn’t sound right that they keep that door open indefinitely.  Also, once you leave the rigors of college it isn’t so easy to return with all the other life circumstances and demands on you.  Also, neither AS or SS got selected for the concacaf roster so why would they get selected for the Olympic roster??


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 18, 2020)

For sure choosing one path over another always comes with risks. I wish them both well.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 18, 2020)

i've been writing for some time that MP and AMorgan are the least deserving to be on that team--if looking at soccer skill/production.  That opinion hasn't been a popular one with some folks here, but I'm just being candid with my thoughts.  With a NWSL trade, a #1 draft of SS, and now this cut, my MP thoughts are beginning to be supported in reality.  It's kinda sad for her really...skipping out on UCLA is looking like a big mistake.  Maybe she will bounce back?  I'm not too confident of that though.

  As for AM,  I'm hoping that Lynn Williams and Jess McDonald pick up the Morgan minutes and not Carli Lloyd, who should be on this roster only for a final goodbye.  The only player on this list that I will quibble with is Ali Krieger -- she has no foot-skills for a team that wants to now possess the ball, so not sure why she keeps making the team other than to keep her foul-mouthed recently wedded spouse company.  Glad to see Andi Sullivan making the cut.  If Lavelle gets hurt, which she often does, Heath will have to play the 10 with this roster.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 20, 2020)

oh canada said:


> You heard it here first...Sophia Smith will slowly replace Mal Pugh.  More skill, more confidence, and just as fast.  A couple years developing at UCLA would have benefit MP.  Good lesson for younger girls.


Maybe it's the glaucoma talking but I don't see Mallory Pugh blowing by people anymore.  Once that happened (womanhood?), she just became average at that level, in my mind.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 20, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Plus housing, plus the potential for allocation money in the second and subsequent years.
> 
> It’s not a way to get rich for women, but it’s becoming possible to support yourself while playing, which is progress. To get paid enough to live while playing the game you love and trying for a chance to represent your country is a dream come true for many. Many of those players are trying to help grow the game too. Stanford and UCLA will still be there afterwards for them.


Yes, but how are you paying for Stanford and UCLA on $46k a year.  Do they hold scholarship years for them?


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, but how are you paying for Stanford and UCLA on $46k a year.  Do they hold scholarship years for them?


If the income is that low, they will probably qualify for financial aid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 20, 2020)

oh canada said:


> i've been writing for some time that MP and AMorgan are the least deserving to be on that team--if looking at soccer skill/production.  That opinion hasn't been a popular one with some folks here, but I'm just being candid with my thoughts.  With a NWSL trade, a #1 draft of SS, and now this cut, my MP thoughts are beginning to be supported in reality.  It's kinda sad for her really...skipping out on UCLA is looking like a big mistake.  Maybe she will bounce back?  I'm not too confident of that though.
> 
> As for AM,  I'm hoping that Lynn Williams and Jess McDonald pick up the Morgan minutes and not Carli Lloyd, who should be on this roster only for a final goodbye.  The only player on this list that I will quibble with is Ali Krieger -- she has no foot-skills for a team that wants to now possess the ball, so not sure why she keeps making the team other than to keep her foul-mouthed recently wedded spouse company.  Glad to see Andi Sullivan making the cut.  If Lavelle gets hurt, which she often does, Heath will have to play the 10 with this roster.


Agree on Pugh, but Morgan and Rapinoe both scored 6 goals the last time out.  3 were PKs for Rapinoe but she got all the recognition.  You tell me.  Who is a more accomplished striker than Morgan?  It's not Rapinoe... who would rather take a shitty shot and make it about her these days.  # of assists was comparable.  It's not Press... who is fast but never finishes.  Krieger is there because of her toughness and maturity.  That defense is particularly suspect right now and moving Ertz up meant having to replace Ertz.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 20, 2020)

espola said:


> If the income is that low, they will probably qualify for financial aid.


Oops... that's right... the great American way.  If you worked hard and made good choices, you get to pay full price.  If not, it's handed to you.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oops... that's right... the great American way.  If you worked hard and made good choices, you get to pay full price.  If not, it's handed to you.


Having a hard time with reality today?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 20, 2020)

Even making $46,000 the financial aid need based formula for a public school would require you to pay a significant portion of your income first before getting aid.   Maybe she was a 4.0 high school high test score student and would requalify for academic aid.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Even making $46,000 the financial aid need based formula for a public school would require you to pay a significant portion of your income first before getting aid.   Maybe she was a 4.0 high school high test score student and would requalify for academic aid.


I thought we were talking about Stanford, the "west coast ivy".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Having a hard time with reality today?


No, it's very much like every other day.  The liberals haven't gotten over losing the election and people that worked hard and are successful will be paying the tab for those that don't.  And that's not just when it comes to free healthcare for illegal aliens, Espy.


----------

